# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Some guidance on roof/pergola extension

## AKADDK

In hindsight I probably should've posted this here but given that my sleep-deprived brain didn't even see this forum at the time, I forgive myself for the error.  https://www.renovateforum.com/f232/s...ension-127949/ 
My primary concern right now is how I would go about supporting the pergola given the 700mm depth from the gutter to the brickwork. I've seen/read about 'Skylift' which are a brand name of a device that I don't know the name of but which come up from the roof beams through the tiles. Is that my only option and, if so, what are those things called here? Can they even be used with ceramic tiles?

----------


## droog

If I am reading what you want to do correctly then what you want is Extended Fascia Brackets available at the green shed or other hardware store. https://www.bunnings.com.au/dunnings...acket_p1076113  
Or maybe Roof Extenda Bracket if you want flyover style. https://www.bunnings.com.au/roof-ext...ckage_p1130000

----------


## AKADDK

> If I am reading what you want to do correctly then what you want is Extended Fascia Brackets available at the green shed or other hardware store. https://www.bunnings.com.au/dunnings...acket_p1076113  
> Or maybe Roof Extenda Bracket if you want flyover style. https://www.bunnings.com.au/roof-ext...ckage_p1130000

   The roof extenda is similar to the Skylift I've seen. That seems like the best way to go I think.

----------

